# concrete slab for dog kennel



## rocketdoctor (Mar 18, 2009)

I have a 5X10 dog kennel that I want to put on a concrete slab. Ive done lots of different DIY project but a newbie to concrete slabs. I was thinking of creating a form out of 2x4s so its about 3.5" thick would this be good enough, should I put down rebar? if so how. should I put gravel on the dirt before pouring concrete? I was just planning on using a wheelbarrow to mix concrete, do I have to worry about it setting up to fast


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Just a 'haunched slab' LIKE THIS, and it doesn't have to be quite this deep or wide..... 6 or 8 inches, just enough to sink some anchors in for the kennel tiedowns. No rebar needed.

How fast can you mix concrete? I'd try to rent a mixer. It's a lot more work than you might be anticipating. One man mixing and pouring it out, and one man 'pulling' it and finishing it.

Gravel would be a nice touch in colder climates, but a bit of overkill for such a small, light usage California slab. Just make sure you compact the soil real well.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

If you are going to put your pup on concrete. Please, please please make sure to:
- plan to shade part of the enclosure - no one likes walking on hot concrete.
- provide sufficient space to get off of the concrete (dog house/platform/etc) concrete is HARD on dog's paws and elbows.


----------



## rocketdoctor (Mar 18, 2009)

Leah Frances said:


> If you are going to put your pup on concrete. Please, please please make sure to:
> - plan to shade part of the enclosure - no one likes walking on hot concrete.
> - provide sufficient space to get off of the concrete (dog house/platform/etc) concrete is HARD on dog's paws and elbows.


thanks for your concerns, the kennel structure was premade with good shade, its also on the shady side of house. My dog spends most of his time inside I just want a place to keep him other than a crate when we are gone for long periods of time. thanks for the advice that concrete is hard on them I am planning on adding a dog house to the side as well.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: The things we do for our dogs, right? :thumbup:


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Willie & Leah offered you good info, & I'd add to just add a little bit of pitch (maybe 1/8" per foot or so) to the slab & a joint down the center can't hurt. 

I actually did a wood floor under our dogs kennel years ago, I just can't remember why now............


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

We are very strict with our dog. We refuse to pamper him! :whistling2:

Yes, DangerMouse, that's me. Surprise, surprise.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

My new dog, Bing, says 'Hi' to your dog.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Leah, this is my 2,000th post. I can't think of a beter way to send it than with a return greeting to Bing.

Gordy says, *"Woof-woof"!*


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Willie T said:


> Leah, this is my 2,000th post. I can't think of a beter way to send it than with a return greeting to Bing.
> 
> Gordy says, *"Woof-woof"!*


I especially like Gordy's Kayak keeper. 

None of my four dogs are spoiled. Not my aging Doxie who gets carried up and down stairs (Milhouse).









Not my shepherd mix who gets to stand in the dishwasher and 'clean' the dirty dishes before I run it (Crakie).









Not my schnauzer-mix, who has dozens of squeaky-toys stashed around the house (Bing). Her pic is above in the thread.

And not my lab-mix who gets to get on our bed every night and snuggle before we kennel him up for the night (Burin).


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Cute puppies. And I KNOW you make them tow the line.

Gordy has a new and improved kayak caddy now. I mounted longitudinal tubes on the rear sides of both our kayaks and made two rectangular PVC rail boxes to 'snap fit' onto them. (Takes three seconds to mount or dismount them, yet they are solidly in place when paddling.) They both hold a forty quart (I think that's the size... about 20"x30"?) Igloo cooler each. Gordy uses one of them with a vinyl covered foam mat in the bottom for his stateroom while on the water.


----------



## rocketdoctor (Mar 18, 2009)

jomama45 said:


> Willie & Leah offered you good info, & I'd add to just add a little bit of pitch (maybe 1/8" per foot or so) to the slab & a joint down the center can't hurt.
> 
> I actually did a wood floor under our dogs kennel years ago, I just can't remember why now............


should the joint be all the way through the concrete ? I read on another site just to cut a 1/8 groove with skillsaw a day after the concrete cures?


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Really should be at least 1/4 of the depth of the slab... 7/8" to 1" for your 3-1/2" slab.
But, yes, it is pretty important to cut it as soon as you can get on it. Don't wait a full day or anything. Usually first thing in the morning if you poured the previous afternoon.

And do try to get a smooth, slick finish on the concrete. A 'broom finish' is murder on a dog's feet and elbows. It's also harder to clean.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Yep, 1/4 the depth minimum. May be easiest just to buy a cheap jointer to tool it in when the concrete's still wet.


----------



## Vincer (Mar 22, 2011)

Honestly, a nice plywood deck might be easier on his feet! And easier on your back to make!

I built my (late) dog an "Ontario dog house". Wow, I can't believe the plans are online now! I built it over 20 years ago.

http://www.ontariospca.ca/docs/Ideal_Doghouse.pdf

It took a whole weekend to make and she sat in it maybe 3 times. Bah!


----------

